
Atomontage Engine - Stahll
http://atomontage.com/
======
Stahll
I've been following this one-man project for several years now, and its
amazing to see how far it has come. The engine can render giga-voxel scenes
with one voxel per pixel detail, simulate voxel-voxel physics, and can even
render dynamically deformed voxels. Check out his dev blog for more details!

------
Animats
This is a nice illustration of "you can simulate anything as long as it's made
of Jello." It's not hard to do all-soft-body animation. (Anybody remember
Mathengine?)[1] But if you crank up the stiffness, the integration tends to go
unstable.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vortex_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vortex_\(software\))

------
lobster_johnson
I thought this was particularly impressive:
[https://youtu.be/J62z_7JaYMw?t=64](https://youtu.be/J62z_7JaYMw?t=64)

~~~
ced
Does anyone know if the voxels are axis-aligned? It looks like they're
actually rotated, which should make collision detection expensive...

------
white-flame
Is this _actually_ performing independent soft body deformation, or just
applying a demo-scene sine wave shader in the renderer?

~~~
lobster_johnson
Did you watch the whole thing? The car is bobbing as the surface is moving.

~~~
yetihehe
Tires of car are also deforming.

------
codezero
Any update on this project since mid 2015?

~~~
ci5er
I see this objection clearly stated a lot or inferred a lot on HN. But I've
never heard the reason behind this apparently quite popular objection. May I
ask why? It (the technology) does what you need, or it doesn't. Is the rate
and frequency of github commits actually mean anything in particular?

I understand that if I'm choosing some framework and can see the need to hire
20 people in the future to work on it, it might be nice to pick one popular
enough that I might have some non-zero chance of hiring someone already
familiar with it, but otherwise -- I've never really understood why someone
would or would not choose a technology that may or may not fit their needs
based on how frenetic the developer's commit history looks.

~~~
codezero
Not an objection at all sorry for not clarifying. I'm totally fine with older
things and reposts, I was hoping to find out if there were updates that were,
for example, not on this page, like a blog or Twitter.

I've enjoyed revisiting this project every time it's been posted to HN. Asking
for updates shouldn't imply I'm somehow being contrarian but I know why you'd
think so and wish HN would be more supportive in general. I'll do my best to
be more clear in the future :)

~~~
ci5er
Yeah - everything on FB and Twitter is 2016 mid-May or so. A year ahead of the
on-site blog, but not a heck of a lot of detail about what's going on.

I wasn't trying to call you out for what I perceived to be an objection, but I
see people say things like: "developer hasn't posted a commit for 9 whole
months! no thank you! I'm out!". Which isn't very comment worthy; ranks right
up there with "site doesn't display on my iphone".

You weren't that direct (which should have been a clue that you were actually,
you know, asking a real question), but you didn't seem very hostile, so I
thought I would ask someone who was, you know, not hostile! :-) Because I
seriously don't understand the objection when I see it and I've never taken
time to ask.

~~~
wmccullough
"I wasn't trying to call you out for what I perceived to be an objection"

Except that you literally did...

~~~
ZenoArrow
It doesn't matter now, the question has been answered.

------
beautifulfreak
The cross section rendering would be useful for oil exploration visualizers.

